# Ahead...or Behind?



## woodsac (Aug 3, 2005)

Boy these guys are fast! They were crawling in and out of these holes. I thought I got a good shot...till I got home. He got in there quicker than I thought!


----------



## Slovensky (Aug 4, 2005)

What sort of beast IS that??!


----------



## woodsac (Aug 4, 2005)

It's some type of wasp? They are about 1" long and they burrow into the ground instead of making hives.


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 5, 2005)

mud wasp?!


----------



## jackfrost (Aug 14, 2005)

i believe its a blue jacket.  similar to yellow jackets.  they build hives in the ground instead of above ground.

very nasty.  i'd steer clear of 'em.


----------



## Slovensky (Aug 16, 2005)

jackfrost said:
			
		

> i believe its a blue jacket. similar to yellow jackets. they build hives in the ground instead of above ground.
> 
> very nasty. i'd steer clear of 'em.


 
Yuck, yuck, YUCK!!

Glad we don't get them over here.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

man, now there are crazy land wasps on acid.. .eeek.. which country are they.. 


great picture.. lovely effect


----------

